# My Scales and Arpeggios Cheat Sheet



## Mdragoon (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share with you all what I use as a scales and arpeggios cheat sheet. This took quite a few hours to compile as it required not only for me to use Guitar Pro 5 to get the scale diagrams but also some Print Screening to Adobe Photoshop in order to make the pic files for the docs. 

JUST A HEADS UP, THESE ARE NOT .PDF FILES. THESE ARE RAR FILES. DOWNLOAD AND RENAME THE FILES FROM .PDF TO .RAR AND THEN OPEN THEM.

Included in this are the following scales and arpeggios:
- Minor Pentatonic
- Blues Minor
- Minor
- Melodic Minor
- Harmonic Minor
- Hungarian Minor
- Algerian
- Byzantine
- Hirajoshi
- Iwato
- Japanese
- Kumoi
- Oriental
- Persian
- Augmented
- Diminished (Whole-Half)
- Diminished (Half-Whole)
- Enigmatic Scale
- Whole Tone
- Major Arpeggio
- Major 7M Arpeggio
- Major 7m Arpeggio
- Minor Arpeggio
- Minor 7M Arpeggio
- Minor 7m Arpeggio
- Augmented Arpeggio
- Diminished Arpeggio

Enjoy fellow 7-ers!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## thesimo (Dec 9, 2009)

these PDFs wont open in Preview in OSX


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 9, 2009)

thesimo said:


> these PDFs wont open in Preview in OSX



You have to save it as a .RAR not as a .PDF, then extract the files and then view them. It ends up being a word document.


----------



## thesimo (Dec 9, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> You have to save it as a .RAR not as a .PDF, then extract the files and then view them. It ends up being a word document.



ah... 

Don't ask me how i managed to miss 2 lines of block capitals explaining that


----------



## matty2fatty (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome, now I'll have another reason not to get my school work done!


----------



## Mdragoon (Dec 9, 2009)

I know it looks kind of daunting since it shows 24 frets worth of scales, but maybe one day I'll get around to breaking them up into the CAGED format.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 11, 2009)

veryyy nicee  thanksss


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 11, 2009)

Sweet man!


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 12, 2009)

By some coincidence I have been experimenting with raising the fourth of harmonic minor scale to get a sort of 'double' harmonic minor, and to through in an extra tritone, and it turns out this is the Algerian scale.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm... Don't think it worked for me... They just came out with the names of the scales and now I can't delete them.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 12, 2009)

This is just a sample of what I see when I open these up after saving them as a rar.

YÜ!ýÚä9ÞþúÓ}åxmoe)4jTvPÕÝöH» ÓXó^ÉdOØßû®ò*óµ^ûn;÷-m÷ÛÔxÜ[Ã4iöëÝáà¼Í/vûÁ ..¬lîêÛBé¦Ïü+¿ñ³ùt¿úcíÞöë×/ÁÎ¹¢¤£êÏµ0z~óù8h29Íº~Pt¥E=gñ%.I±«AqKOVeT§úÂµ[müª UÈ|ùcª¥£Óü,ê)ªZêÙ)¤8ÿ æ
TÓÍN)S3,Á¨Í*/º÷VÝüòsßûùv^ñÜß!»®rÎ±u?Ç-ÚûBÿ M]ÍuÄoÇòÃ¤2y ¦.Êb3à`-Kà¨ý¦h©½×º¨YvgÀQ:~Nü©²Ì`4´¿zjw¤®¯.i#¤?¾
a
OÒÆþ)WJ¼{¯u}ü½Þ¦¸7ÈïpÄ%/N²|&é¸Ö`ÔTÒUROMóî9éæ¯HåEqÆ"ò²{¯u"«f|h*E'Èÿ ´pÉrGJ z~¡#q¢J¨Ý'þ`
MHu`ú£J}r"¿¿uî.Ûà¶wá.Ëþ_?Ìãcb~D÷GØt,¹ÌäøÓ²¶Nñ§l_K|îÃR±è>Uo-¿¿ªtÔ}ñ©ÌíqKU> jÍ}UN3Ý{ªfüaNGÉTSPÆ²>tªñ@Qu£þ`,-5iÕI
ãÐÌìÈdëÝ}=z{æöOÄä·ú§±û`f~|(Lõ}}]¼°å'òkØXÜôÙ»own\-c)×ÆVP^jþKu4µU
Qs½ýõ¦ûÊðÚÞËRhÔ¨ì¡«»ìw @?§,±æ½È°9¿÷]å>Uæj½öÜwîZÛï·?¨ð%¸·i Óí×º7ÃÁy:^íöAZ]XÙÜÕ¶Ó_øRÞC¨wßÃoäG¸þMw|à÷æøÍØYÁØÝ]·{Ã5¾3yÞ¯øY_½³;ó9¿~Ht]N7-WQ<m÷r>mò_U$æâV¨ò\óÝrw)Ý]Lò\É¶Z³»ÌÌÐ!ff5,ÌI$I&§=By½§jØ>ò_x=bÛ-ì¶K.xß`··4 tº(a0±ÅQª¤q¢ª"(U@T×òtÎü$ê¾ÅùyU¶~E÷i÷ÃØ¶ÆBnËøÍ²º²qrü²ø£¹ieÀäð'ûNmÑºiªv¼ÿ M.2¢®´×É-5Bn þ©Ý6ÿ À¸ ¦¾Q|ÀJxéü'êéjlsñÍt-S9$ÉäRëÝfmµü¿£®j¯/*ÞjiA¥Oý.Ñ<Èª®Eþ`ÒÔWVÉ
A$ò,ÞE:U}×ºòm_sR¾.äËÄ§&.¦áWQE+ÔÇù_0¢µ
ä ÆÅ÷?l¨ªÅ´»{¯up?Éû;ð«»_æWk|ï¢nß¿Ýªø;Kã¾ÊëÚ
\xùañtSÔíüÖå/kTn.Ó^*x±T?ÚÏ¿2RAK÷^êivoÀªé+1¿%~Z-\´ÔÑEOðs¥üÉUGAAO%]«~|XÄµÎÒI)
5ÓÌP,ïî½×ÖK¶;Cä]v'É¾ÕêÜ¶[{d6/ÉÌÇ½µÖ{Ûtäêz³¾~üGËt0ÚÞ}¶ Ëf>oE³vå%TpÐa±½º+jÅ$UtIºî{þÝ¸s.éµÊóÉæm Ýmv
j<=iFmËéáV4»ºwÐæ¡üÈÞÑó'û!È\õao¶Zn¼ÿ s¹YZÄ»«&ÅÏ\ÙúßWô×:¢ñ¸KÄóÞ\òîÅmnn$··Ûo4àÿ ]õÿ Æm

There's probably about 4000 lines of text like that.. EACH.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 12, 2009)

insanely enough, i understand what all that means because i am only half human half christmas elf


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure Jay


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 13, 2009)

fuckin oi!!! big fuckin cheers man...great job!!  thanks heaps!!


----------

